# My 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Does not Start all the Time



## kwaller85 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone! My name is Kevin. I am new to the group. My 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee is giving me problems when starting. Sometime It starts right away; an hour or 2 later, it will start but not right away. Can anyone help me with this issue. I am not a mechanic but trying to correct issue. Please help.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!

I'll move you to "Automotive" for better response...

Gary


----------



## Carkid0007 (Jan 24, 2012)

That's a little vague. Any check Mil codes ? Conditions if normally happens under ?


----------



## hookinup (Apr 3, 2012)

does it not start at all? usually grand cherokees have issues with the o rings inside the fuel pumps(in the tank) leak pressure and when you start it, it must build the pressure back up before it will starts. which means if you crank it about 15 seconds or so it should start up.


----------

